# 25-30ABANDONED BUNNYS



## christinelea1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi all-its me Christine-You may remember me from the transport of Emma and Chester.
I am in need of help-just like so many other rescue people here. Advice, prayer, monetary, volunteer, fostering...all of it.
I am taking in 25-30 MORE(we dont have exact count yet)bunnys abandoned in a Fremont MI home-I just got confirmation of them yesterday-we have been watching this person and knew the date of her home foreclosure/we also knew that she let up to 50 domestic/diff.breed bunnys go earlier this summer(we livetrapped as many as possible trying to save them) This person is involved with 4H somehow and breeds rabbits(and is mentallySICK). There is also guineas/cats/dogs coming from the house. I am in need of help and fast. We have been working hard to get things set up here for the many. FridaySept19th we tranport them. Yesterday we got them into safety/clean cages/food/hay/greens yesterday and today will do health checks/get an exact count.
I am an excperienced bunny caretaker and have/had many bunnys and LOVE them to pieces but I need help BIG TIME with this very large rescue.
I am located at 5818Airline Hwy, Fruitport MI.49415. The number is 231-865-6021-I try to answer the phone but please let it ring or email me if you have advice/questions/can donate/want to know more-please know this is a very busy place! We are an all species rescue and have many many adoptables(www.CCCandR.petfinder.com).
ANY thing you can do...including PRAYER right now will help. Remember where 2 or more are gathered(the Bible promises).
Thank you...I know Rabbits ONLINE GETS THINGS DONE-


----------



## Evey (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, Christine! 

Wow, that is a lot of rabbits :?I'm so glad you're able to help them though! I will definitely be praying for you and the buns--I would also like to donate. 

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## christinelea1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well shoot, ok here we go. 
Got the babys/Mommas in one room after moving the degus colony and all the guinea pigs cages around/out of the way. I will split up boys/girls too-just not now as I dont have the time. I have every crate here at the rescue filled with rabbits- I have to get them into more comfy settings as these are temporary for them certainly! Probably have to forgo doing greens today for all our bunnys here and guineas as I just have too much to do in getting cages and litter boxes/waterbottles etc. ready here for the many.
We went back tothe house in Fremont to make sure there were no more and by gosh-4 more adult big ones...We have them in a safehouse-at the neighbors house- to the foreclosed home! We are trying to make sure everyone is out before they literally paddlelock the house!
I cant write much now but will try and get back later...i will get pictures too.
Please keep us all in your prayers. This rescue, the Crittercafe, was FULL before these bunnys needed us... the 8 puppymill dogs and the huge ratty rescue and all the others here. We got the little cockatiel bird that was put into the microwave and just -we are dealing with ALOT right now and if you know me at all you know I am emotional and completely LOVE these animals....I am so glad I have the comfort of the "big Guy"(the counselar as the Bible says)
Anyway...I have to call the vet to get flea stuff right away(NOT(!!!)Frontline)for them all. I stopped at the food Co-Op and got 2 fifty pound bags of pellets and some small extra bags of timothy hay.
That said I better get busy.
Bunny nose bumps from these babes, if you are reading this


----------



## Pipp (Sep 19, 2008)

christinelea1 wrote:


> Anyway...I have to call the vet to get flea stuff right away(Frontline)for them all.




Ack!! DON'T USE FRONTLINE!! 

I hope you mean Revolution or Advantage. leaseplease:


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh wow so many bunnies! Im so glad they are safe. 

Definitely dont use frontline- its very dangerous.

Its a long shot, but you could try emailing Dominique or Laura with Midwest to see if they can take a few..

Wish there was more I could do to help Get some pics up soon and maybe someone will fall in love with one or two..


----------



## christinelea1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Corrected
NOT(!!!!)
FRONTLINE!!
(OMGosh)


----------



## naturestee (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy poo! That's a lot of buns to take in. I wish Soulmate had some space.


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

I am so proud of you for taking in and caring for all those bunnies. Your such a star! Well done.

I admire you. I wish I could help - If only I didn't live so far away.


----------



## sarazwagerman (Sep 21, 2008)

christene I don't know if you will get this yet tonightbut I am still willing to foster. You have my number. Call me!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there! You are awesome for taking all these little sweeties in! Kudos for that!

I wanted to see how they're doing? I hope all is well. Keep us posted.


----------



## christinelea1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi BUNNY LOVERS
Ok I got everybunny a well check up/vet checked-they are all healthy-no teeth problems or missing teeth/drooling, no lumps, bumps or cuts anywhere-they all are full of fleas though.The vet that well checked them charges us full price for flea meds so I had to order the much needed Revolution through one of our other vets..right now, the bunnys are being housed in crates within (my attached) garage. The door stays open so the cats/kittens can come and go out there-there is a play area set up out there for them,and well,unfortunatly since they have been around the buns-we have to deflea everyone again The extra expense I did not plan for but it has to be done and will be done today.
I talked to Sara from here-the gal that offered to foster 4 of the buns...she is going to still do that after they are treated(I will call you today Sara ...she has 20 bunnys of her own that she absolutely loves to pieces so I am really excited and I welcome the help with these little hunnys-I was actually full and accepting no more animals before these animals came!. Well, this whole Rabbits Online thing is total God-send
- let me tell you the goodness and impact of my post here already...Sara's fostering for CritterCafe opens the door for her to use our vet(and get the rescue's prices too) forspay/neuter for any of hers she maybe interested in doing...with 20 bunnys she said she welcomes this...and as I said, I welcome her help too!!(I will call you after I get everybunny deflead today Sara)
BUT ALSO-she is an avid animal lover like me-and lives close enough too and has aggreed to help with the fostering and bunny set-up and some other things going on at CritterCafe...the puppymill dogs for one!! I am so happy to have met this gal!!!! Rabbits online totally helped CritterCafe get Emma and Chester to their new home in Minnesota(from here in Michigan)-THANK YOU and I am so very appreciative of this site!!
Maybe somebunny reading this wants to see some of the critters here and some of the bunnys too and what we do here?Go to http://www.CCCandR.petfinder.com , many of the animals are listed there though not all the buns from this rescue yet.Maybe you can help us with fostering or other areas-we are an all species rescue. 
I will keep you posted and get pictures posted soon. Thanks for caring/reading this too.
PS. WOW!! This is some kinda "CURSIVE"(the print) HA!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 26, 2008)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> Hi BUNNY LOVERS
> ......
> PS. WOW!! This is some kinda "CURSIVE"(the print) HA!


I have to ask!Â  Could you please use non-bold?Â Â Â  Hard to read!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL! I had to change the font, you had three or four commands on the page, I just went for the first one. That was the only way I could read it.  

Thanks for helping all these bunnies! :big kiss:

sas


----------



## christinelea1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey you guys, I am a computer rookie and only really know as much as I need to to get the animals listed at Petfinder and then actually the PetPortal people list for me-I had hit the one fancy print and thought I would be sending you all an attractive and "KEWL" email but was blinded by the time I looked up by it-and then I didnt have the time to go back and retype it all...SORRY!! Oh geese-now here I have another weird "cursive" but at least legible...
Ok well, I got everybunny deflead with revolution yesterday and last night...it took quite a while as I have all the baby buns and then the adults rescued (just from this rescue batch) but I also have the bunnys that were already here so that adds 7 more adults that I treated and then all 24 or 25 cats and kittens here too...I wanted to know how much you people have been told to use with your bunnys/treating for fleas useing revolution...We never use an entire vile to treat the cats/dogs here...The package indicates/instructs that a 30pound dog would be treated the same as a 3 pound Yorkie-ok thats just crazy! We use 1 CC per pound (for the buns/revolution) and not even that much for the smaller buns! Anyway since then they have been running around in the bedroom with the guineas...the flea med-to activate-is suppose to work by their body's movement-it actually disapates around on their bodys with their movement I was told so I wanted to make sure they were active...they were hopping around and binkying all night!!
Ok, well I will update again later...I want to check them over for fleas today again. I have started making appt to spay/neuter beginning the 7th of October.The babys have to be after Holloween the vet said and the smaller babys have longer than that to wait but all the adults are going ASAP starting 2 at a time-the 7th! Please consider helping me with this if possible...I dont know if I can ask for donations here for these bunnys? I can give my vets name/number and I have a paypal at the Petfinder website too...Ok, I hope I am within the rules...for RO. Please keep us in your prayers..


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Please help me...there is one rabbit left out at the place in Fremont that we have just done the huge rescue that I posted about...We have had a live trap out there-he just has not been caught. I need suggestions-this is Michigan and winters here are not meant for domestic rabbits to stay outside- the nights are now around 40 degrees. We have seen the little guy several times...he has managed to get away.We are now hoping that as the food source gets scarce the live trap will look more appealing? These are bunnys that were caged/bred and not handled alot though some of the 30 just rescued are absolute loving BABES!! Of course the babys/younger ones we will work with continuously so they are social...ANY suggestions on the one last little bunny and catching him??
Please note too-I spoke in earlier posts that Julie-the Fremont woman that left all of these animals(the 30 PLUS bunnys, 3 PLUS guineas, a dog and 2 cats) within and on site at her foreclosed home saying that she was a 4H member. I DO NOT want to or mean to cast a bad light on 4H people...I want to tell you I have found out that 4H "ousted" this woman last year for reasons unknown to me-though I can only imagine and am sure they were legitamate reasons....
This all started-this huge bunny/animal rescue- the beginning of June2008 with "Julie" letting up to 50 bunnys go on her property there in Fremont-we captured several-some came back(to her/their cages) on their own...some of these domestic pet bunnys ended up sadly food for other animals...When the date came that she had to be out of the home completely, the animals that were left are what we have....and the one bunny still out there that I am asking you right now for suggestions on to capture.
I have posted at Etherbun and other groups for suggestion as well on this. Thanks, Christine


----------



## Evey (Oct 2, 2008)

I've heard that placing other rabbits' droppings around/in the trap help attract bunnies. I really hope you catch the last one!

Has anyone adopted the others yet?


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 2, 2008)

I will put some rabbit poopeys around our last and final trap then...still hoping for more ideas and THANK YOU for this one!!

I have not let any of the bunnys go yet....into foster homes or adoption. We have them split between 2 houses-Gary and Sharon also worked to de-flea with me on the ones at their house....we kinda want to make sure everybunny is ok before any adoptions or foster homes take place....we also want these bunnys to be HOUSE BUNNYS-ALL WILL BE FIXED-That is final....there will be no breeding from them which takes a dip in available adopters as we had a 4H'er call to help but he would want to show/breed them if he aquired/adopted any....I will not opt for that as I am a firm believer in my rescue for the betterment of the many. Please dont think I am trying to pass judgement or take away a "good home" from these bunnys....cause of that.

I have had my vet here twice now for well checks and wanted to get through de- flea-ing all of them and well checks BEFORE letting any go.
I also want to observe them-LOVE ON THEM- and make sure that everybunny is ok-happy-healthy before adoption or foster takes place...
That is right around the corner though....I just need a second to bless them all-SPOIL THEM ROTTEN- KISS THEM ON THE LIPS-HUG THEM TILL GO "UHMMMMMM" and then I will check references on potential adopters 
Anybunny that is an experienced bunny lover owner...please fill out a LifeCare contract to adopt and/or email me....COME HERE to see the little cuties for petes'sake) If you are a responsible home that CAN AFFORD VETTING AS NEEDED and wont smoke around bunny and will LOVE BUNNY UP TO THE HILT and provide bunny a long healthy stable IN-HOUSE life!!!! Let me know We bunnys are lookin for you


----------



## Haley (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, the rabbit poop around the trap is, by far, the most effective way of catching a bun outdoors. Put it all around the trap and inside the trap. I just collected litter from my 6 buns and put it all around. 

Also, put some fresh food inside the trap that smells strongly- like stawberries and some apples. If you know the bun goes under a tree or in some brushes, put it there and put some branches over the top of the trap so it doesnt look metal to them.

Hope you catch the little one soon! Wish there was more I could do to help 

Haley

PS. You should PM Golfdiva- shes been interested in fostering in the past and is an awesome bunny mom.


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Haley-I dont have this gals email addy-any chance you can give her mine and tell her a little about whats up?
I have 2 of the "big" bunnys going next week into be fixed...I am going to try and bond them as a pair as they seem to like each other Everybunny seems to be doing well and I will keep/continue on working to get them all fixed ASAP.
I have found out the paypal button at www.CCCandR.petfinder doesnt work-GEESE! Wonder how long THATS been going on Gosh if its not one thing its another...I am trying to get that fixed now-waiting on them to email me back.


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok I have most of the bunnys listed now,PLEASE take a look if you are considering adopting!


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Please note:
All bunnys will be fixed and be in house pets.
Please, look at Lilly-our very special kinda special needs bunny-she needs a special homebut sure is a doll-bunny!


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bunny TOYS available...Please see this website...
These bunny toys will help me fix all the bunnys abandoned, now rescued by ME) CritterCafeRescue. Please take a peek...all the bunnys here LOVE these toys.
http://rackmasters.net/Buns/


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are really cool toys! Must look into them for xmas gifts...


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a couple from Christine. Hershey wasn't much of a toy bunny, but he loves his!


----------



## Haley (Nov 19, 2008)

Christine, how are things going? Im constantly thinking of you and applaud you for all youre doing out that way with so little support.

Laura from Midwest said she referred a guy in your area out to you and he adopted a couple? I hope things are picking up for you- we'll continue to try to direct people out that way to your awesome rescue 

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Christine, how are things going? Im constantly thinking of you and applaud you for all youre doing out that way with so little support.
> 
> Laura from Midwest said she referred a guy in your area out to you and he adopted a couple? I hope things are picking up for you- we'll continue to try to direct people out that way to your awesome rescue
> 
> ...


----------

